# Sex Advice from a Busty Shemale Bodybuilder



## Female Muscle (Jul 28, 2016)

*Get Sex & Relationship Advice from the Locker Room.*

_You ask. We?ll get you answers. Female Bodybuilder Jill Jaxen has the Scoop!_


*I love looking at girls with muscle online but my girlfriend hates it. Is there anything I can tell her to make her feel better about this?*

Tell her to get some muscle so you can look at her, too! Just kidding? Not really. If she doesn?t approve of you simply looking at things you LIKE online, then you need to find someone that?s not threatened by that. (She obviously has self confidence issues.) If you stay with her, just don?t tell her, because you know what her reaction will be. I say chuck her ass to the curb and get with a muscle broad because that?s something that you should experience first-hand and not online.


Click here to read the rest of Jill?s sex advice on Muscle Girl Magazine


--> Got questions? Post them in this thread and we?ll get your answers.


_And be sure to check out the #1 premium tube site for videos of muscle girls and girls with huge tits!_

Muscle Girls & Huge Tits on Muscle Girl Flix


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm attracted to muscle chicks not the huge BB type but more the Samantha Kelly type. A women who exercises and keeps her self real tight has to have some tight stuff down there. Is this true??


----------



## Female Muscle (Aug 1, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> I'm attracted to muscle chicks not the huge BB type but more the Samantha Kelly type. A women who exercises and keeps her self real tight has to have some tight stuff down there. Is this true??



hi,

i got your question on the list for the next Q&A article...

but for sure everything is tight on Samantha Kelly!

have you seen this video?

Samantha Kelly Ultimate Booty Video


----------



## Female Muscle (Aug 1, 2016)

*Get Sex & Relationship Advice from the Locker Room.*

_You ask. We?ll get you answers. Female Bodybuilder Jill Jaxen has the Scoop!_


*How can I start a conversation with a gym crush without looking like a gym creep?*

First of all, don?t interrupt their workout or you?ll be a jerk AND a creep. Try and be slick and slide in on the machine next to them during cardio or ask how many sets they have left, IF you?re training and can pull off looking like you?re training the same thing and not stalking them. Or just be a normal human being and smile and say hello and say that you?ve seen them around and ask their name. BOOM. Easy. A smile will open up infinite possibilities and you can usually gauge interest from that. Or you can just be a total stalker and find them on social media, start following them and then one day be like ?hey! I follow you on whatever ? nice to meet you in real life?. The latter is more my style. I like the thrill of the hunt.


Click here to read the rest of Jill?s sex advice on Muscle Girl Magazine


--> Got questions? Post them in this thread and we?ll get your answers.


_And be sure to check out the #1 premium tube site for videos of muscle girls and girls with huge tits!_

Muscle Girls & Huge Tits on Muscle Girl Flix


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Female Muscle said:


> hi,
> 
> i got your question on the list for the next Q&A article...
> 
> ...



Yes I have !!! Very hott


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2016)

do woman who use steroids lose stimulation in their sensual areas, my wife lost sensitivity in her nipples after 2 children, used to be able to grab her breasts and within minutes she was ready to fuck. I on the other had have a touch of gyno in my left nipple and it became overly sensetive


----------



## Female Muscle (Aug 9, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> do woman who use steroids lose stimulation in their sensual areas, my wife lost sensitivity in her nipples after 2 children, used to be able to grab her breasts and within minutes she was ready to fuck. I on the other had have a touch of gyno in my left nipple and it became overly sensetive



hi,

i added your question to the next Q&A list... i'm pretty sure i heard Jill talk about this before and her nipples are crazy sensitive! But we'll see what she has to say...


----------



## Female Muscle (Aug 9, 2016)

Sex Advice from a Busty Female Bodybuilder






*Get Sex & Relationship Advice from the Locker Room.*

_You ask. We?ll get you answers. Female Bodybuilder Jill Jaxen has the Scoop!_


*My girlfriend needs at least 30 minutes of foreplay before sex every time? Is there anything I can do to speed her up?*

If you?re on a time crunch, you can always tell her to get started herself and call you when she?s warmed up. Or you could always improvise with the aid of a vibrator to help stimulate her at a quicker pace. Or you could always just use the old tried and true method and go first and foremost downtown and get to work immediately off the bat. If none of that works you could always buy her some expensive jewelry!


*I?d like to get my girlfriend to start working out with me. How can I get her in the gym without making her think that I think she is fat?*

Book a vacation somewhere that requires a bikini. She?ll happily get her butt in the gym PRONTO. This way you get the girl in shape and get a vacation out of it. Plus, you never have to say she looks fat, plump, chubby or portly. Triple win.


Click here to read the rest of Jill?s sex advice on Muscle Girl Magazine


--> Got questions? Post them in this thread and we?ll get your answers.


_And be sure to check out the #1 premium tube site for videos of girls with muscle and huge tits!_

Muscle Girl Videos & Huge Tits on Muscle Girl Flix


----------



## Female Muscle (Sep 4, 2016)

Sex Advice from a Busty Female Bodybuilder








*Get Sex & Relationship Advice from the Locker Room.*


_Be in the know, Our Amazing fitness babe Jill Jaxen continues to give you quality sex advice and tips to spice up your love life._




*My girlfriend and I have a good sex life but she is so quiet in bed. How can I get her to let loose and make some noise?*

Make some noise yourself to start. Ask her to call out your name or to say who owns her lady bits during sex. Talk to her. Ask her if it feels good. Questions do generate responses, you know. But you have to set the tone and be talkative yourself first or she?ll just play the library game with you.


Click here to read the rest of Jill?s sex advice on Muscle Girl Magazine




--> Got questions? Post them in this thread and we?ll get your answers.




_And be sure to check out the #1 premium tube site for videos of muscle girls and girls with huge tits!_


Muscle Girls & Huge Tits on Muscle Girl Flix


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Sep 5, 2016)

Is this real life?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2016)

It's spam


----------



## charley (Sep 6, 2016)




----------

